# Good brand of spring water for planted aquarium?



## VinceIII (Feb 14, 2016)

If you're using spring water, have you found a brand that has consistently good parameters for a planted betta aquarium? 

I know that many spring water companies actually use purified water that has minerals added to it. It sounds to me like that's no different from adding minerals to RO water, which many aquarists do. If there's a bottled version of that with the right parameters, it might be worth it to those of us who don't like our tap water's parameters.


----------



## VinceIII (Feb 14, 2016)

I decided to go with distilled water and a mineralizing additive. I'll start another thread after I've spent some time with this water source.


----------



## Lekoguy (Dec 1, 2016)

I've had good luck using gallon jugs of grocery store R/O water. It is labeled as "Drinking Water," but checking the label closely, it indicates that it is purified by the R/O process. As a conditioner, I use Kent "Liquid R/O Right."


----------



## VinceIII (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks, Lekoguy. Kent's R/O Right is what I'm going to use. Do you use the amount they recommend for bettas (1 tsp per 10 gallons)? What pH and KH do you get? Just wondering if I should have pH Stable or pH Up on hand.


----------



## Lekoguy (Dec 1, 2016)

I use the liquid form of Kent @ 1 tsp/gal of water for water changes. To top up for evaporation, I use pure R/O. Any water added to my tank also gets treated with Seachem "Prime." For plant care, the full line of "Flourish" products has worked well for me. I do keep "pH Up" available, but have never needed it.

It's all settled in at:

pH - 6.6
KH - 90 ppm
GH - 40 ppm

Hope that helps.


----------



## VinceIII (Feb 14, 2016)

Lekoguy, I added 1/4 tsp of powdered RO Right to 2.5 gallons of distilled water (the directions say to add 1 tsp to 10 gallons for bettas), and it tests at 6.6 pH and 18 ppm (1 dKH). I'm not sure why the KH is so low. Do I need to let the water sit for a while after adding the RO Right?


----------



## Lekoguy (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi Vince,

Like I mentioned, I use the liquid so I needent worry about the time it takes to dissolve. I would think a good shake should do it. When I mix up water for regular changes, I measure out the Kent and also add Seachem Prime and API Stress Coat. I let it sit overnight with an airstone.

I would bring the KH up a nudge with another 1/4 tsp. You certainly are in a very safe range for Bettas and plants. If you have any crustations, you might want to go a little higher.

Relax, you'll be fine.


----------



## henrythehalfmoon (Apr 9, 2020)

Lekoguy said:


> Hi Vince,
> 
> Like I mentioned, I use the liquid so I needent worry about the time it takes to dissolve. I would think a good shake should do it. When I mix up water for regular changes, I measure out the Kent and also add Seachem Prime and API Stress Coat. I let it sit overnight with an airstone.
> 
> ...


Hi Lekoguy,

Out of curiosity, do you treat your RO water with Prime and aerate it overnight due to the chance that it may contain chlorine?

Asking because I use a Sparkletts self-service station to refill my 5 gallon jug here in California (for my 5 gallon at home) and am considering if I should start using Prime just in case.


----------

